# combining basics



## Brown Belt (Oct 30, 2006)

Does any person have volume 3 or 2 of Infinite Insights Into Kenpo with that page that has a small paragraph about combining basics when basics are used? I think I remember the printed information as: when basics are employed, any basic of any division can be used in combination with any other basic of any division. For whoever has that information, can you post it as it is printed in volumes 2 or 3 of the Infinite Insights Into Kenpo books?


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

Brown Belt said:


> Does any person have volume 3 or 2 of Infinite Insights Into Kenpo with that page that has a small paragraph about combining basics when basics are used? I think I remember the printed information as: when basics are employed, any basic of any division can be used in combination with any other basic of any division. For whoever has that information, can you post it as it is printed in volumes 2 or 3 of the Infinite Insights Into Kenpo books?


 
If you can find a source to purchase the books, that may be a better route to take.  Small segments of articles can be posted, with a link to the rest, but we can't allow copyrighted material, in full, to be posted here.

If you havent already, you may want to take time to read thru the rules of the forum regarding that. 

Mike


----------



## airdawg (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there a specific question you're trying to find the answer to, that may be in that small paragraph, or are you trying to use it as a reference?


----------



## Brown Belt (Nov 7, 2006)

airdawg said:


> Is there a specific question you're trying to find the answer to, that may be in that small paragraph, or are you trying to use it as a reference?


Yes, can a vertical outward hand and arm striking block be done while stepping through in reverse and turning in the same direction as the block? I remember turning is with the upper body, but can it be done with the lower body by turning in unison with the upper body while blocking? In other words, in short form 1, a vertical outward hand and arm striking block is done with the upper body and lower body turning opposite to the direction of the block. Can it be in the same direction of the block, which means as a beginner, I'm changing short form 1. In accord with Ed Parker Kenpo, as a beginner, am I allowed to change short form 1 to step and block in any way or style that I want?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Belt said:


> Yes, can a vertical outward hand and arm striking block be done while stepping through in reverse and turning in the same direction as the block? I remember turning is with the upper body, but can it be done with the lower body by turning in unison with the upper body while blocking? In other words, in short form 1, a vertical outward hand and arm striking block is done with the upper body and lower body turning opposite to the direction of the block. Can it be in the same direction of the block, which means as a beginner, I'm changing short form 1. In accord with Ed Parker Kenpo, as a beginner, am I allowed to change short form 1 to step and block in any way or style that I want?


I don't see why not. Get people to throw real attacks at you and see what happens. One little problem that comes to mind is that a low haymaker would colapse the block toward your body; but, who blocks haymakers with verticle outwards? 
Sean


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 12, 2006)

Heh - go see Doc Chap'el - he'll change your mind about effectiveness of blocks.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 12, 2006)

Brown Belt said:


> Yes, can a vertical outward hand and arm striking block be done while stepping through in reverse and turning in the same direction as the block?
> 
> I remember turning is with the upper body, but can it be done with the lower body by turning in unison with the upper body while blocking?
> 
> In other words, in short form 1, a vertical outward hand and arm striking block is done with the upper body and lower body turning opposite to the direction of the block. Can it be in the same direction of the block, which means as a beginner, I'm changing short form 1. In accord with Ed Parker Kenpo, as a beginner, am I allowed to change short form 1 to step and block in any way or style that I want?


 
I don't think this can be done, at least not the way your are explaining it. 

If you think Short Form 1, the reverse step throughs are executed with the opposite hand block (Left foot steps back, right hand blocks). This will result in counter-torque: (your body moving counter clockwise - your block moving clockwise). This counter-torque is also there in the second downward block. 

If you are attempting to have both a counter clockwise body rotation, and a counter clockwise block, you would be blocking with your left hand, as you step back with your left hand. While this is certainly possible, I think you will run into problems with range. Remember, you are stepping back to create distance. Why would you use a short range, rear hand block when you are already adding distance between you and the aggressor.

Short Form 1 is a retreating form with a front hand block. 

To do what you seem to be describing, is to defeat the lessons of Short Form 1. I suppose you could do it, but in doing so, it seems to me you are moving out of Ed Parker's American Kenpo.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Nov 13, 2006)

It would seem as though it is a rear hand block, but that is only if you are thinking linear like the form. I you are receiving attackers from multiple angles it might be necessary to create distance from one attackerwhile blocking aan attacker at a different angle. Then the left foot would not necessarily be the back foot. It feels different executing it this way because you lose the "counter torque" but it could be possible I think. It would probably be more effective with possibly an extended outward depending on the attack but still possible.


----------

